# Attraction to Macabre, darkness and gore



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

Out of the 9 Enneagram types, the only types that gets frequently spoken about as having a somewhat fascination with darkness, gore etc are types 5's and 4's [based on my limited knowledge anyways]. 

I've personally had a fascination for blood, gore, death etc ever since I was a youngster. I have a very hard time expressing and even understanding my own motivation for suicide and darkness. I've been suicidal for as long as I can remember and even now in my darkest moments, I find myself looking at pictures of death, macabre art and allowing the feelings to come out. 

Maybe it's because when things are going relatively well, I bottle up the feelings so much that when things start turning sour, they explode out of my system. But even now, I'm not sure if that's 100% accurate. 

I don't get it. Can this even be explained through Enneagrams?

I'm beginning to fully understand and accept that I might be a 3w2 core fix ---- but in none of the descriptions I've come across is there any indication that this particular core type could become suicidal even when faced with the worst possible failure.

Are there any other non-5's and 4's who've experienced a sort of "fascination" with death, darkness and explored it?


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

ive noticed this inclination with people of sp/sx and sx/sp stackings, according to this interpretation these stacks are assigned the realm of 'the underworld'

also might be your MBTI type, I know of two ENFJ guys who will laugh at the most violent and dark things ever, I think in this way they are seeking for Ti to counterbalance their Fe niceness ... the inferior function corresponds to one's anima or animus, which is perhaps what you are looking for


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm a 5w4, and I never had a fascination with the macabre and gore - I avoid that stuff. Perhaps because I'm a heavy self-preservation type??


----------



## sleepyhead (Nov 14, 2011)

Although 5's and 4's might tend to have more of a fascination with darker subjects, it's not a hard and fast rule. Some people do - some don't, and with other types, so do and some don't. 

I'm fascinated by some darker subjects but I don't like blood, gore, etc. I've never been suicidal but again, that's not a type thing - it's a personal thing. It sounds like some of this behaviour feels a bit unhealthy to you, so rather than focusing on what behaviour manifests it might be more useful to look at what's going on in your life and why you turn to those subjects.

Any type can become suicidal but the important thing to look at is why you're feeling that way and how to cope and get support. It might be helpful to look at some of the enneagram books (I always recommend books above websites) in terms of recommendations for growth and to see where some unhealthy 3 patterns might be manifesting in your life. It's the motivation that you're looking at - not the specific behaviour.


----------



## Pitchblend (Mar 18, 2012)

Apparently I am a Type 7 with a 6 wing and I have a great interest in gore and darkness.


----------



## Wake (Aug 31, 2009)

It could be a cultural influence. I'll send you some text in which you may be able to identify with @Jawz.


----------



## Bumblyjack (Nov 18, 2011)

I'm a four with no interest in gore, it has no effect on me one way or the other. I'm too cerebral for blood to bother me, dissections in my Biology classes were interesting rather than disgusting. As for darkness, I'm not sure if you mean despair and depression or if you mean evil or the occult. As for the former, I have no fondness for it.

As for evil, I've never thought of it as something to be feared but rather as something pathetic that I look down on in disappointment and disgust. To me evil seems like a bully that doesn't know how to fight: he comes threatening you but when you bop him in the nose he runs home and cries to his mommy. This probably comes from my 9w1 gut fix, but from my perspective predatory acts are the last gasp efforts of the weak in their death throes, a dying parasite snaking out its tentacles for a "too little, too late" drop of life from another's veins. Goodness takes strength, evil is an attempt to cover weakness.


----------



## AussieChick (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm a 2 w 6 w 9, and I do have some interest in the macabre.I am not really into blood and gore as such but have a fascination and interest in serial killers and forensic investigation.I wanted to do this as a profession but the science and maths subjects weren't my forte.My father wanted me to be a nurse but I can't stand the site of a lot of blood,I once fainted whilst watching a video for a first aid class.


----------



## AngelOnHerFlight (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm a 4w5 and I used to read Jhonen Vasquez and those kind of silly macabre stuff when I felt miserable. I like macabre things, but I wouldn't say that I'm especially interested. 

My ENTJ 6w5 brother has had fascination with dark subjects at a young age. Maybe that's his Five wing? I think any type could be interested in such things.


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

I'm a 6w5 and I do love dark and deathly and gore, I like being scared, I like the feeling of my hairs standing on edge. I grew up watching horror films aswell though. I did start writing a horror novel awhile back. I like watching documentaries about serial killers and thought it would be quite interesting to study criminal psychology. Too much gore make me feel depressed though for obvious reasons.


----------



## Jamie.Ether (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm a 5w4 and have always had an attraction to dark and macabre things, but not gore. I think about gore in a detached biological way that brings me no thrill or joy. I remember cleaning up someone else's blood and not flinching but thinking it was funny just because it was such a weird and random thing to happen. I had a strong fascination with horror/terror/suspense things, but just pure blood and guts has never been interesting to me. 
I'm sorry that I'm not a non-5 or 4 so that doesn't really answer your question.
But I think one of the posters above is on to something. I noticed in the type 5 descriptions that the "dark" fascinations are intensified in the sx/sp type. Maybe sx/sp types are more drawn to those things because of the drive for intensity.


----------



## AngelOnHerFlight (Feb 26, 2012)

I actually discuss forensic entomology with my 3w4 friend. She's not a stereotypical Type 3, at all.


----------



## Curiously (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm a 5w4 and I know the OP was seeking input from non-5s and non-4s on this subject matter, but I'd still like to comment - hope you don't mind, OP. 
I grew up watching horror films. Remember those cheesy 'Nightmare on Elm Street' films? Those were the days...
While I don't immerse myself in the macabre, morbid, and disturbing so much these days, I'm not opposed to them at all. My sister - a core Type 1 - and I have discussed various topics ranging from cannibalism, psychological disorders, human flesh bound books, torture devices and ideas, amputee art, you name it. I actually got her a 2011 calendar from the Mutter Museum, a museum that houses medical oddities and such. 
Maybe I am just weird, but I think there is something terribly beautiful about dark things, and maybe I figure good and evil exist or coexist in everything and everyone, so I might as well get comfortable enough with and acknowledge the darkness and my own dark sides.


----------



## aconite (Mar 26, 2012)

SillaSY said:


> I actually got her a 2011 calendar from the Mutter Museum, a museum that houses medical oddities and such.


That's really cool! I've visited a museum with medical oddities, and it had things like a cyclopic fetus in a huge glass jar and other disturbing-but-interesting things - one of my friends actually fainted. I really enjoyed the museum; I'm attracted to anything that is out of ordinary.

When I was a kid, I used to read books about forensic medicine, funeral customs, human sacrifice and other similarly charming things. However, I'm less attracted to just blood and guts, like @Jamie.Ether - "The Shining" was much more exciting and scary than "Saw" and its sequels, for example.


----------



## Sulare (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm a 9w1 with a circumstantial darkness/gore fascination. But I dell that that comes more from my 6w5 head fix, where I can look at it all without any emotional investment. Intellectually I find it all very fascinating, even poking around at negative emotions, which is rather un9ish of me to do. However, as long as it all stays in my head and has no actual impact on my life or anything else, I'm perfectly fine. I mean, the stuff I write can be so very dark, and morbid and psychologically disturbing but I enjoy it because it's happening to fictional people; I couldn't even dream of actually hurting a living person in the same way.


----------



## CataclysmSolace (Mar 13, 2012)

Jawz said:


> Out of the 9 Enneagram types, the only types that gets frequently spoken about as having a somewhat fascination with darkness, gore etc are types 5's and 4's [based on my limited knowledge anyways].
> 
> I've personally had a fascination for blood, gore, death etc ever since I was a youngster. I have a very hard time expressing and even understanding my own motivation for suicide and darkness. I've been suicidal for as long as I can remember and even now in my darkest moments, I find myself looking at pictures of death, macabre art and allowing the feelings to come out.
> 
> ...


Death, gore and darkness does not bother me. Why should I fear the darker side of life? High amounts of gore can slightly bother me though. Though I am not entirely fascinated with it. I don't think this is related to the enneagram though...


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

6. Very into creepy/dark things. Its a passion of mine. Also sx first, which someone pointed out could have something to do with it.

Not as much into gore though.


----------



## Curiously (Nov 7, 2011)

aconite said:


> When I was a kid, I used to read books about forensic medicine, *funeral customs*, human sacrifice and *other similarly charming things*. However, I'm less attracted to just blood and guts, like @_Jamie.Ether_ - *"The Shining" was much more exciting and scary than "Saw" and its sequels, for example.*


At one point, I entertained the idea of becoming a mortician. I agree that 'The Shining' was more exciting and affected me on a deeper level than films full of blood and gore. I also found 'The Exorcist' and 'Rosemary's Baby' disturbing. I guess it has to do with being psychologically rattled and being somewhat fascinated with the paranormal.


----------



## Jamie.Ether (Jul 1, 2011)

SillaSY said:


> At one point, I entertained the idea of becoming a mortician. I agree that 'The Shining' was more exciting and affected me on a deeper level than films full of blood and gore. I also found 'The Exorcist' and 'Rosemary's Baby' disturbing. I guess it has to do with being psychologically rattled and being somewhat fascinated with the paranormal.


Same here. The Shining was my favourite "scary movie" growing up. I also liked the Nightmare on Elmstreets and The Candy Man. There's something about the idea of an evil force attacking you that no one else can see and having everyone else think you are going crazy that really frightened me.


----------



## aconite (Mar 26, 2012)

Jamie.Ether said:


> Same here. The Shining was my favourite "scary movie" growing up. I also liked the Nightmare on Elmstreets and The Candy Man.


Oh, me too. The first thing I did after watching the movie was to say "Candyman" 5 times into a mirror


----------

